# embroidered embroidery thin polos



## ZodeeTs (Oct 8, 2007)

What is to thin of a garment to embroider on? I have a high school that would like to have some staff shirts embroidered with a left chest crest that has a 9,200 stitch count. The design is basically the school name arched with high school underneath that. The shirts are 3.5oz dri-mesh polyester polos. 

My question is, is this possible on this thin of a shirt? For any embroiderers out there, Do you work with shirts this thin? Would you turn down this job? If so, what is the thinnest polo you'd be comfortable embroiderering. Most the dri-mesh polyester sport shirts are quite thin. Any comments and advise are apreciated. 

P.s I have orders from the staff coming in as we speak so if this is not possible I need to move fast and find another garment to offer them, but if any way to avoid that, of course I'd like to.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

If the design is properly digitized and you use good hooping technique along with good backing and topping, you'll be fine. If you try to slap a high stitch count design setup for fleece on this type of material you will likely have troubles, and subsequent complaints. Run a sample for them to approve.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Invest in some "Cover the Back" if the material is not too see thru.. this will protect the embroidery from rubbing from the inside.

check it out at Gunold USA


----------



## KERRMINATOR (Jul 21, 2009)

We usually don't embroider on anything weighing less than 5.5 oz. not that we haven't embroidered on items weighing less than that, but it's sometimes more of a hassle than we need. It's hard if the garment is really flimsy, thin and see through because you need a heavy backing to keep it stable, but you don't want something so heavy that it shows through the front. If you use a sticky backing, it might not come off easy or if it does come off OK, the design may pucker because it doesn't have a a stable backing to keep the lettering in place.

9,200 stitches seems like a lot especially on a thin garment. Is the design really dense or it is kind of large? If it's really dense, make sure it doesn't put too many stitches in the garment, that the garment rips easily, or tears away. Like Liberty said, I would just do a sample and let them see it. If they don't like it offer them a different shirt or ask them if they'd want a patch or some other form of application instead.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

We use a combination backing for these. A layer of poly mesh and a piece or two of a light washaway/tearaway. Works every time, avoids the shear problems and is plenty stable to sew and to wash/dry. I agree though, 9000 stitches seems a lot but if the design is large it may not be bad. I'd be most concerned about the digitizing.

If we can embroider toilet paper, we can embroider anything...


----------



## inurdreams (Nov 6, 2009)

It is pretty fussy fabric to work with. Nothing worse than seeing someone wearing your garments with the fabric being pulled toward the design with puckering all around it.

We use two pieces of tear-away and a touch of spray adhesive to keep the garment from moving while sewing. Hooping is important - don't want hoop to be tight. Want the garment to lay in a natural position without being pulled or stretched when hooping.

After all that stll have some pulling.

We leave it up to our customers to decide.

But can't say no to polyester performance - it is pretty hot right now.

I am looking into the Versacamm because of the demand for polyester moisture wicking fabrics.


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

I have done champion, badger, and Augusta brand polos and all did good with 3 layers of no show backing. Also used the mighty magnetic hoop on these.


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

good backing is the key we had a 4h group need last minute polos done for an event 3 hours notice. so had to go to walmart for polos heavyweight backing and not an issue tried one with medium weight tear away and not so good lol


----------



## davidshaw (Oct 24, 2017)

We have embroidered on the lightest of shirts, even silk scarves, you just need enough backing to stabilise the design on the fabric. As always run lots of samples on the material first. We would use 3 backing sheets and anti-puckering spray. that works great!

Embroidered workwear


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

It is very possible but the skill level of your staff/you your digitizer and the knowledge of the machine and materials would be key.


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

ZodeeTs said:


> What is to thin of a garment to embroider on? I have a high school that would like to have some staff shirts embroidered with a left chest crest that has a 9,200 stitch count. The design is basically the school name arched with high school underneath that. The shirts are 3.5oz dri-mesh polyester polos.
> 
> My question is, is this possible on this thin of a shirt? For any embroiderers out there, Do you work with shirts this thin? Would you turn down this job? If so, what is the thinnest polo you'd be comfortable embroiderering. Most the dri-mesh polyester sport shirts are quite thin. Any comments and advise are apreciated.
> 
> P.s I have orders from the staff coming in as we speak so if this is not possible I need to move fast and find another garment to offer them, but if any way to avoid that, of course I'd like to.


This is done on an Active Dri Polo. I didn't think it could be done. We reduced density and underlay, I used one 50g tearaway and one 80g cutaway and pucker free. For the front I used two layers of 50g tearaway. I'd always used mesh before but got puckers. I went with advice from another embroiderer who does lots of F1 merchandise and it worked.









Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------

